# Health Problems by Production Stage



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Health Problems by Production Stage - Quick reference quide to health problems based on production stage



> Source: SID: Sheep Production Handbook, 2002 (pp. 422-471)
> 
> *Lambs: Birth to 3 weeks*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

